# Problem mit libnodave und Inat OPC



## Frank (13 November 2006)

Hallo libnodave Fangemeinde,

ich habe heut ein kleines Tool mit Delphi gebaut, welches eigentlich nur
jeweils 2 Werte aus 2 verschiedenen S7/300 CPU's (nutze hier 2x die
NoDave Komponente von afk) über ISO over TCP liest und jeweils 2
Werte schreibt. So weit so gut. Auf meinem PG lief alles wie gewünscht.
Pünktlich zum Feierabend  wollte ich es auf einen Visualisierungsrechner
mit folgender Konfiguration schieben:
W2k, Rockwell RSView SE, Inat OPC Server.
Beim Start des Programmes konnte nun aber keine Verbindung zu den
Steuerungen aufgebaut werden, wodurch sich jetzt ein tiefer Schatten
über meinen Feierabend gelegt hat . Kann es sein das der OPC-Server
meinen libnodave Port blockiert / nutzt? Hat jemand schon ähnliche
Erfahrung gemacht? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Frank


----------



## Zottel (13 November 2006)

Hallo Frank,
ich habe noch keine Versuche mit mehr als einem Kommunikationspartner an derselben CPU über TCP/IP gemacht. Libnodave nutzt eine PG-Verbindung. Kannst du parallel zum INAT OPC-Server mit einem PG zugreifen? Wenn du unter Diagnose der CPU-Baugruppe/Kommunikation schaust, wieviel gleichzeitige/freie Verbindungen bietet die CPU? 
Kannst du den INAT-Server mal runterfahren? Funktioniert es dann? Funktioniert beides, wenn der INAT-Server nach der Libnodave-Anwendung startet?
Welches Protokoll benutzt du (es sollte ISO over TCP sein, NICHT S7online).
Die S7-300 hat ja keinen Ethernet-Anschluß, außer der 317?. Was nutzt du da, CP, IBHLink, NetLink PRO?


----------



## Frank (14 November 2006)

Hallo Zottel,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also von meinem PG aus konnte ich sowohl mit Step7 als auch mit
libnodave (nicht gleichzeitig wegen der besagten Limitation der
Verbindungen in der CPU; libnodave-Protokoll: ISO over TCP) zu-
greifen. Gleichzeitig lief aber der entfernte Visualisierungsrechner
mit dem Inat-OPC Server. Die Verbindung soll zu je einer CPU 315-2DP
(neue schmale Version) mit einem CP343-1 an der einen SPS und einem
CP343-1Lean an der anderen SPS hergestellt werden. Habe erst einmal
versucht die Visu zu beenden und den OPC zu stoppen, der auf dem
Rechner als Dienst läuft. Zwei zusätzliche RSView SE Clients greifen
ebenfalls noch auf den OPC-Server zu. Trotz gestoppten Dienst und
neugestartetem Rechner konnte ich mein Prog nicht zum korrekten
arbeiten übereden, wobei es jetzt läuft aber extrem langsam und sich
ausschließlich über den Task-Manager beenden läßt. Nun habe ich es
noch mal auf einem anderen Visu-Rechner mit Inat-OPC und RSView32
ausprobiert, mit Erfolg. Meiner Vermutung nach liegt es wohl an der
Client-Server-Konfiguration. Leider fehlt mir hier ein Ansatz tiefer in
die Materie eintauchen zu können...

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Zottel (14 November 2006)

Frank schrieb:


> ... Leider fehlt mir hier ein Ansatz tiefer in
> die Materie eintauchen zu können...


Ich vermute, daß dein Programm irgendwo beim Senden oder Empfangen hängt (wegen langsam und das "nur mit dem Task Manager zu benden" deutet darauf hin, daß es es eben keine Windows-Nachrichten mehr entgegennimmt).

Läuft testISO_TCP.exe auf dem besagten Rechner? Gibt es Probleme? Ist es auch langsam? Kann man anhand der debug-Ausgabe sehen, daß eine Verzögerung an einer bestimmten Stelle auftritt?


----------



## Frank (14 November 2006)

das werde ich gleich mal in der Mittagspause ausprobieren...
Danke.


----------



## Frank (14 November 2006)

...hab es mit testISO_TCP.exe  probiert und musste feststellen, da es
mit dem Programm auch hing, das auf den Visu-PC's ein Standardgateway
angegeben ist (der physikalisch nicht auffindbar ist  , naja ist eine neue
Anlage, vielleicht finde ich den ja noch). Nun habe ich einfach mal eine
weitere IP hinzugefügt im Subnet meiner SPS'en und dann lief es. Verstehe
es zwar noch nicht richtig... ob der Standardgateway quasi in das PLC-Netz
"routet" oder wie da das Prinzip funktioniert.
Auf jeden Fall hat die libnodave wie eigentlich bei allen meinen Spieler-
eien hervoragend funktioniert... 
Gruß
Frank


----------



## Zottel (14 November 2006)

Frank schrieb:


> ...hab es mit testISO_TCP.exe  probiert und musste feststellen, da es
> mit dem Programm auch hing, das auf den Visu-PC's ein Standardgateway
> angegeben ist (der physikalisch nicht auffindbar ist  , naja ist eine neue
> Anlage, vielleicht finde ich den ja noch). Nun habe ich einfach mal eine
> ...


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Und noch weniger, wie es der INAT-OPC-Server hinkriegt, trotzdem zu funktionieren. Oder läuft der gar nicht? Oder nicht auf diesem PC?


> Auf jeden Fall hat die libnodave wie eigentlich bei allen meinen Spieler-
> eien hervoragend funktioniert...


Das freut mich zu hören.


----------

